# DDR2 auf DDR3-Platz?



## Simon_PCfreak (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Wollte fragen, ob man DDR 2 Module auf dieses Board setzten kann, und sie dann funzen, weil mir DDR 3 noch zu teuer ist: 

Hardware ASRock M3A790GXH/128M, 790GX - hoh.de


mfg

Simon


----------



## xTc (10. Mai 2009)

Nein, das geht nicht. Du brauchst für das Mainboard DDR3-Speicher.

Und so teuer ist DDR3-Speicher nun auch nicht mehr.


Gruß


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (10. Mai 2009)

Das geht nur mitn Hammer und nachher hast beides kaputt gemacht.


----------



## Simon_PCfreak (10. Mai 2009)

xD, wollte ja nur mal fragen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Mai 2009)

Du kannst DDR2 gar nicht in einen DDR3-Slot stecken, weil die Einkerbung bei verschiedenen Speichertypen an verschiedenen Stellen sitzt. Deswegen kann man RAM auch nicht falsch herum reinstecken.


----------



## doceddy (10. Mai 2009)

*Werbung* für 15€ verkaufe ich dir 2GB DDR3 von OCZ


----------



## Lockdown (10. Mai 2009)

Es gibt aber auch Hybrid Boards die DDR2 und DDR3 Slots haben.
Allerdings kannst du dir dann nur DDR2 ODER 3 aussuchen, beides gleichzeitig zu betreiben geht nicht.
zB das Gigabyte GA-P35C-DS3R


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Mai 2009)

Lockdown schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch Hybrid Boards die DDR2 und DDR3 Slots haben. [...]


Diese Board haben aber den Nachteil, dass die RAM-Slots viel Platz wegnehmen und dass man nur 2 DDR3-Bänke hat.
Ich halte nicht viel von Hybrid-Boards, lieber ein reines DDR3-Board kaufen.


----------

